# Bought new impeller, things still grindin'!



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

My AC110 has been noisy from the first time I turned it on. I figured it was because sand had gotten in it, and it screwed up the impeller (I first turned it on after adding new sand so the water had all little grains in it). That was in February. I became sick and tired of hearing this thing, as when I watch TV I have to really up the volume, and I can't read in peace in my bedroom. I bought a new impeller, but of course, as my luck has been with every single filter I have ever bought, the thing still grinds away. What can be making it do this, even after buying a brand new impeller?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

You could check iif the housing for the impeller is clean and undamaged. If the sand that got in in the forst place damaged the surface of the impellar housing, it will remain making noice wheter you replace the impeller or not. Make sure the surface is absolutely smooth. Also check the axle. I don't know the AC110, but my eheim has an exle where the impeller spins on. That could be damaged or dirty also. If all seems well, you could try to lubricate the whole thing with some petroleum jelly I think it's called.


----------



## Fahaka (Oct 5, 2008)

How far down in the tank does the intake reach, and what is the substrate?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I only have one tube on it (not sure how far that goes down, I guess like have the tank), and my substrate is play sand.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you have the hand water sprayer at your sink? A high powered spray might dislodge any stuck particles in the filter.

Other than that- is your filter still under the manufacturers warranty? I had a similar issue with a powerhead that wouldn't stop making noise. It was nearly brand new. I sent it back and they replaced the entire thing for free.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> Do you have the hand water sprayer at your sink? A high powered spray might dislodge any stuck particles in the filter.
> 
> Other than that- is your filter still under the manufacturers warranty? I had a similar issue with a powerhead that wouldn't stop making noise. It was nearly brand new. I sent it back and they replaced the entire thing for free.


Where can I find if it is still under warranty? I purchased it in February.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

"The AquaClearÂ® Power Filter is unconditionally guaranteed for defects in material and
workmanship for a period of two years from date of purchase."

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Aquaclear_English.pdf

Still have the receipt? Order? Anything to prove when you bought it?

Not sure where to send it though- look on your manual or hagens website for more warranty info.

Good luck!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> "The AquaClearÂ® Power Filter is unconditionally guaranteed for defects in material and
> workmanship for a period of two years from date of purchase."
> 
> http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Aquaclear_English.pdf
> ...


I can't find my receipt.  I'll call them up and see what I can do.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, I lubed up the entire well and everything with petroleum jelly. It's sooo much quieter!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Scratch that, things grinding again.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i have the same problem. i want to throw the thing out the window. ac50 is silent, ac110 is horrible. if you figure it out, please share. i will do the same.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Replace the impeller shaft!!!!! That is what usually wears out.

I replaced the metal shaft on my AC110 with a ceramic shaft from an Eheim 2217. Works perfectly although it's a bit too long. BTW, only use the 2217 shaft as it is the only one that will fit.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

HONDO said:


> i have the same problem. i want to throw the thing out the window. ac50 is silent, ac110 is horrible. if you figure it out, please share. i will do the same.


I emailed Hagen, I'll relay to you what they write. Yeah, my old AC50 was silent as well.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Deeda said:


> Replace the impeller shaft!!!!! That is what usually wears out.
> 
> I replaced the metal shaft on my AC110 with a ceramic shaft from an Eheim 2217. Works perfectly although it's a bit too long. BTW, only use the 2217 shaft as it is the only one that will fit.


i would say this is the case but it has made noise since day 1. i dont think i had enough time to damage it. maybe i will try to swap the shaft from my 2217, i have that running with the ac110


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You cannot swap the AC110 & Eheim 2217 shaft and have the 2217 work. The AC110 shaft is too short for the 2217. Just buy a 2217 shaft to try it out. If it doesn't work, you will always have a spare shaft for the 2217 in case it breaks while cleaning the filter.

If it's been making noise since day one, I would definitely deal with Hagen then. I didn't get much info from them when I was trying to replace the shaft on mine. They didn't even list a replacement part on their website or in email responses.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

HONDO said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Replace the impeller shaft!!!!! That is what usually wears out.
> ...


Mine has been making noise since day 1 as well.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Weird, I've had one running 10 years without a peep. The other one I have is in a sand substrate tank and have only had to clean it once while it's otherwise been running like a champ for the past year.

I have heard from more than one LFS that there have been a lot of problems with the ACs. But both stores were heavily stocked with Marineland products so you just know who to trust.

I hate to suggest this but if Hagen tells you to pound sand because of a lack of a receipt head to Petstupid or the like, buy an AC110, take it home and swap out the entire motor assemblies and return what looks like a perfectly new filter because it makes noise, which it does. Hagen gets their defective product back. Petstupid eats some overhead, and you finally get a filter that hopefully works.

I thought I read in another thread the Aquaclears are being discontinued?


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

I was just wondering when reading this post, if petroleum jelly safe to lubricate with when using in an aquarium.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Deeda said:


> You cannot swap the AC110 & Eheim 2217 shaft and have the 2217 work. The AC110 shaft is too short for the 2217. Just buy a 2217 shaft to try it out. If it doesn't work, you will always have a spare shaft for the 2217 in case it breaks while cleaning the filter.
> 
> If it's been making noise since day one, I would definitely deal with Hagen then. I didn't get much info from them when I was trying to replace the shaft on mine. They didn't even list a replacement part on their website or in email responses.


thanks. i didnt realize the shaft was a different size. im thinking about giving hagen a call. if i do, i will post the results


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Markolodeon said:


> Weird, I've had one running 10 years without a peep. The other one I have is in a sand substrate tank and have only had to clean it once while it's otherwise been running like a champ for the past year.
> 
> I have heard from more than one LFS that there have been a lot of problems with the ACs. But both stores were heavily stocked with Marineland products so you just know who to trust.
> 
> ...


Really? I didn't hear that. Yeah, they told me I needed a receipt, so I emailed them back and asked if there was any other way to do it.


----------

